# Bulbophyllum macrobulbon



## Royal Rea (Feb 16, 2017)

My Bulbophyllum macrobulbon flowered earlier this month with two flowers and a blow fly pollinated one flower, does anyone know how long approximately the seed pods grow until they split.

Royal


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 17, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2017)

Deep red!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2017)

curious


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice, I recently acquired this species too. Hope to bloom it this summer


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2017)

One can always predict that Bulbos are never boring and
always interesting.


----------

